# I Don't know whats wrong!



## sydney15 (May 31, 2012)

Hi, I'm new here and would like some input/help. All my life I've had stomach problems. Days where I would have a terrible stomach ache and have to sit in the bathroom with constipation and pain for hours until finally, I would have diarrhea and the pain would go away. It would happen for a day, and sometimes not come back for months, and sometimes I would have these troubles up to 3 times a week! Talk about stressful! Anyway, I'm 15, almost 16 now and still have these issues. The only differences are that now, I either have a stomach ache where I'm in the bathroom for hours and the pain is somewhat bearable, or I have one where I'm in there maybe 15 minutes to a half an hour with terrible, almost unbearable pain but it ends quicker. I really don't think my diet or fiber intake has anything to do with it because I go to the bathroom just fine normally. These situations just happen, out of nowhere sometimes!







Now, today, I have an almost dull but still painful ache and a gurgling stomach. It all has caused me to miss a lot of school over the years and though I'm seeing the doctor today, I would like some input/help as to why this is happening. Is there any direct cause? Has anyone else had these troubles and if so, how had you delt with them?


----------

